# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  A few more parking spaces

## JEK



----------


## amyb

Sweet….baby steps.

----------


## 24loar

This will make it simpler to visit Le Brigantin. Not a restaurant, but an old home now open as a museum. Several very nice exhibits; the docent is friendly and bilingual. Well worth your time.

----------


## le_reve

12 down, ten zillion to go!

----------


## steelpe

I always end up parking on the other side of the road there..... always my go to spot when in Gustavia (that and the road out of town towards St Jean) as I don't mind going for a stroll before or after dinner.

Isn't that entire road two way?  Going to mess quite a few people up for a while.

----------


## JEK

> Isn't that entire road two way?  Going to mess quite a few people up for a while.



It was until this parking lot was created  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis

I'll miss curb straddling on the opposite side.

----------


## steelpe

> It was until this parking lot was created



I wonder what the thought process was in regards to creating a one way for this 270' section only?  Seems like you might as well just make the remainder of the road one way and continue on with the parking spaces.  Going to ruin my go to parking place..... ha.

----------


## JEK

I seem to remember the remainder of that Rue was essentially one-way past the hill toward the old Wall House. The downward hill was the only place to return to that level and continue on Rue Jeanne D'Arc towards  La Poste.

----------


## steelpe

> I seem to remember the remainder of that Rue was essentially one-way past the hill toward the old Wall House. The downward hill was the only place to return to that level and continue on Rue Jeanne D'Arc towards  La Poste.



I don't visit that often.  I was there a few weeks ago and I could swear that the road was two way all the way to Rue Augustine Cagan... but I must have been mistaken.  We usually loop around ousing Rue Victor Schoelcher to get us back to Rue Samuel Fahlberg.  Luckily I kept up the loop tradition and did not attempt to go the wrong way down Rue Jeanne d'Arc (that's totally something I would do).

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> I could swear that the road was two way all the way to Rue Augustine Cagan

It was.

----------


## cassidain

So far during our séjour, parking in St-Jean more impossible than in Gustavia. Though I haven’t done to St-Jean parking lot.

----------

